# PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2014 - ihr habt gewählt



## Matthias Dammes (31. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2014 - ihr habt gewählt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2014 - ihr habt gewählt


----------



## ItsJustMe (31. Dezember 2014)

Teilweise echt unverständlich vor allem Watchdogs war nen klasse Titel der alles andere als enttäuscht hat. Platz 3 müsste mit vieeeeel Abstand eigtl Platz 1 sein, welcher auf den 2ten gehört


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. Dezember 2014)

ItsJustMe schrieb:


> Teilweise echt unverständlich vor allem Watchdogs war nen klasse Titel der alles andere als enttäuscht hat. Platz 3 müsste mit vieeeeel Abstand eigtl Platz 1 sein, welcher auf den 2ten gehört



Wenn die Erwartungen entsprechend hoch sind, enttäuscht auch ein guter Titel. Und es ging ja nicht um das schlechteste Spiel, sondern die größte Enttäuschung.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2014)

Enttäuscht bin ich eher von Unity. Nicht von der Story, Umfang oder Atmosphäre sondern von der Qualität. Das ist für mich die Enttäuschung 2014.


----------



## belakor602 (31. Dezember 2014)

Schon komisch dass Dragon Age Inquisition Platz 1 bei den besten Rollenspiel 2014 innehat, aber gleichzeitig hier Platz 5 für größte Enttäuschung ist. Entweder können sich die Leute nicht entscheiden oder aber das Spiel spaltet die Meinungen stark.


----------



## Taiwez (31. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass Dragon Age Inquisition Platz 1 bei den besten Rollenspiel 2014 innehat, aber gleichzeitig hier Platz 5 für größte Enttäuschung ist. Entweder können sich die Leute nicht entscheiden oder aber das Spiel spaltet die Meinungen stark.



Du siehst doch, wie viele Leute hier im Forum das Spiel als Enttäuschung sehen. 

Glaube auch nicht, das man die Rankings miteinander vergleichen kann, dazu gehen die Meinungen einfach viel zu oft auseinander. Stimme übrigens zu, das Platz 3 Platz 1 hätte sein sollen, aber eine Meinung allein ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich representativ. Du siehst ja auch an den Prozentsätzen, das hier viele Leute sehr viele Spiele als ihre persönliche Enttäuschung gewählt haben, Bei den anderen Abstimmungen waren die ERgebnisse und die Meinungen wesentlich einstimmiger.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass Dragon Age Inquisition Platz 1 bei den besten Rollenspiel 2014 innehat, aber gleichzeitig hier Platz 5 für größte Enttäuschung ist. Entweder können sich die Leute nicht entscheiden oder aber das Spiel spaltet die Meinungen stark.



Für DA:I als bestes Rollenspiel haben knapp 50% der Teilnehmer abgestimmt.
Bleiben noch einmal genau so viele, die dort ein anderes Spiel bevorzugt haben.
Da sind die 3,78%, die hier für Enttäuschung bei DA:I gestimmt haben, doch eher überschaubar.


----------



## Ensign (31. Dezember 2014)

Sehr interessante Umfrage. Gerade bei dem Titelbild und der Medienberichte hätte ich X: Rebirth auf dem ersten Platz vermutet. Glücklicherweise hat egosoft mit dem neuen Update wieder den einen oder anderen Meter an Boden gutmachen können.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2014)

Rebirth kam doch nicht erst 2014 raus ? Sondern afaik schon 1 Jahr davor ?

PS: Sag ich doch 15.11.2013 war der Release von X-Rebirth. Das hat also im 2014er Ranking nix verloren.


----------



## belakor602 (31. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für DA:I als bestes Rollenspiel haben knapp 50% der Teilnehmer abgestimmt.
> Bleiben noch einmal genau so viele, die dort ein anderes Spiel bevorzugt haben.
> Da sind die 3,78%, die hier für Enttäuschung bei DA:I gestimmt haben, doch eher überschaubar.



Ich habs ja nicht gespielt deswegen kann ich das Spiel nur so aus Videos bewerten, und persöhnlich würde ich es für keine der Listen voten. Sieht für mich weder nach besten RPG noch nach Enttäuschung aus, sondern eher als solides RPG dass sein Macken hat. Ich wollte halt nur hervorheben wie gespalten die Meinungen sind. Obwohl ich der Meinung bin dass vor allem bei AAA-Spielen die Spieler gern übertreiben, auf beiden Seiten. Auch mit wie ach so toll das Spiel ist und auch mit wie ach so Scheisse das Spiel ist. 

Naja ich installier mir erstmal DArigins und fang damit an, in ein paar Jahren komme ich vielleicht mal bis zu DA:I. Obwohl ich gehört habe dass DA2 absolut scheisse sein soll, weiß nicht ob ich je da drüberkommen werde, und soviel ich weiß kann man ja DA2 nicht einfach überspringen .


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich gehört habe dass DA2 absolut scheisse sein soll.



Das ist genauso eine absolut maßlose Übertreibung, wie du sie angesprochen hast.
Es ist nicht so gut, wie Origins und hat durchaus einige Designmängel, aber es ist trotzdem ein solides Spiel.
Ich hatte immerhin genug Spaß damit, um es dreimal durchzuspielen.


----------



## Adnazar (1. Januar 2015)

Das Problem bei solchen Umfragen ist in meinen Augen halt auch, dass viele Leute dabei mit abstimmen, für oder gegen bestimmte Games, die sie selbst noch nie gespielt haben, einfach weil ihnen ein Testbericht nicht gefiel, oder sie ein Video gesehen haben. Und manche Spiele in der Auflistung hätten mich gar nicht enttäuschen können, einfach aus dem Grund weil ich zum einen noch niemals davon gehört habe vorher (Driveclub zB) und sie mich auch so oder so niemals interessiert hätten. So ist es nur normal, dass AAA Titel sowohl bei den besten wie auch bei den schlechtesten Games ganz besonders viele Votes kriegen, einfach weil sie durch die massive Werbung und das mehr an Berichten darüber viel bekannter sind.

@DA:I - ich stecke gerade tief drin (fast 100h Spielzeit bisher) und klar hat es ein paar schwache Momente, aber das Gesamtkonzept macht Spaß und Laune, auch wenn es vielleicht anders ist und nicht dem Durchschnitts-RPG-Design entspricht. Und grafisch ist es halt einfach momentan eine Liga für sich im RPG Bereich. Aber wenn man ein DA mit neuer Story erwartet hat, dann kann man natürlich enttäuscht sein, weil das ist es halt nicht so sehr. Aber Spieleserien dürfen in meinen Augen auch das Recht haben, sich und ihr Design weiter zu entwickeln und das hat DA:I meiner Meinung nach getan. Kann aber natürlich jeder gern anders sehen.


----------



## Mothman (1. Januar 2015)

Also ich "oute" mich gerne als jemand, der DA:I als Enttäuschung des Jahres ansieht. Ich fand nach wie vor nur das erste DA richtig gut und werde daher auch vom Kauf eines etwaigen vierten Teils absehen.


----------



## SpieleKing (1. Januar 2015)

Ich oute mich hier mal als absoluten DA I Fan.? 
Fand das Spiel absolut geil und fand es bis jetzt am besten.??


----------



## Lorin1 (1. Januar 2015)

War ja klar. Ich werde es mir trotzdem noch kaufen (sobald ich Zeit habe) und spielen.


----------



## openworldgamer (1. Januar 2015)

Hätte nicht gedacht das Unity auf Platz 1 kommt. Fand das Spielkonzept war echt klasse und die vielen Neuerungen,sowie die (belebte!) Spielwelt. Aber wahrscheinlich kommen die ganzen Votes nur,wegen der technischen Umsetzung.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2015)

Genau das ist der Punkt bei Unity: Charakter, Level,  Atmosphäre top. Qualitative Umsetzung unterirdisch.

Ich könnte heulen bei dem Potential was  Unity eigentlich hat. Nach der Ezio-Triologie war wohl Unity das Game der Reihe mit dem meisten Potential. Um so ärgerlicher, daß Ubisoft das ganze mit so viel Dampf vor die Wand fährt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (1. Januar 2015)

Es ist klar, das dieser Einwand von dir kommt. Ebenso klar ist allerdings - die Wahl zum besten CRPG/Spiel des Jahres ist eine Farce. Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn vielleicht das Adjektiv "beste" weggelassen wäre und stattdessen durch "beliebteste" ersetzt worden wäre. Denn so ist die Wahl irrelevant. Sie wäre nur dann relevant, wenn die Wähler seriös über ALLE erschienenen Spiele/CRPG (und sei es auch nur auf dem PC) urteilen könnten. und das ist wohl kaum der Fall. Daher ist die Wahl zur Enttäuschung des Jahres eben deutlich mehr wert als etwa die Beurteilung was nun das beste wäre.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Januar 2015)

Du kannst immer noch nicht akzeptieren, dass mehr Leute eine andere Meinung haben als du, also wird es als Farce abgestempelt?
Ich könnte auch sagen, dass Platz 5 für DA:I in dieser Kategorie eine Farce ist.
Mache ich aber nicht. Ich akzeptiere, dass es für ein paar Leute (3% ) nicht das geliefert hat, was sie sich versprochen haben und es deshalb eine Enttäuschung war.
Das ist ihr gutes Recht. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ein wesentlich größter Teil mehr als Zufrieden damit ist.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2015)

Vor allen Dingen kann zwischen bestes Spiel des Jahres und Enttäuschung ein sehr schmaler Grat liegen. Bestes Beispiel 2014 in dem Sinne für mich z.B. Unity. Hatte das Potential für mich zum Spiel des Jahres neben Alien: Isolation oder The Evil within, wurde aber leider für mich zur Enttäuschung des Jahres. Da im aktuellen Zustand trotz 4 Patches quasi unspielbar und mit einem Haufen Social Crap verseucht (Initiates, Companion-App)...


----------



## FalloutEffect (1. Januar 2015)

Ich finde DAI ist wesentlich besser als DA2, aber klar Origins ist nochmal ne Nummer besser als beide. Einfach weil es zu der Zeit was neues war. Ich war mit DAI nach etwa 100h fertig, mit wichtigen Nebenquests usw. Es war ein tolles Spiel, weil man soviel erkunden konnte. Aber die Hauptgeschichte und die Entscheidungsfreiheit und ihre Umsetzung, war meiner Meinung unbefriedigend. DAI war nicht die Enttäuschung des Jahres, aber sicher auch kein Meisterwerk.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (2. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du kannst immer noch nicht akzeptieren, dass mehr Leute eine andere Meinung haben als du, also wird es als Farce abgestempelt?
> Ich könnte auch sagen, dass Platz 5 für DA:I in dieser Kategorie eine Farce ist.
> Mache ich aber nicht. Ich akzeptiere, dass es für ein paar Leute (3% ) nicht das geliefert hat, was sie sich versprochen haben und es deshalb eine Enttäuschung war.
> Das ist ihr gutes Recht. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ein wesentlich größter Teil mehr als Zufrieden damit ist.



Doch - dass in beiden Umfragen ("bestes" Spiel des Jahres, "bestes" CRPG des Jahres) die Teilnehmer an der Umfrage so abgestimmt haben wie sie es haben akzeptiere ich und habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet. Der Umstand dass ich das für unverdient ansehe, liegt an meiner Ansicht über das Spiel und die ändert sich nicht durch solch eine Abstimmung. Etwas anderes deutest du nur in meine Sätze hinein. Natürlich könntest du auch diese Abstimmung hier als Farce auslegen, nur mit welcher Argumentation ? Und ich habe eine Argumentation für die Farce geliefert. Das bedeutet nicht, dass jede Abstimmung eine Farce wäre. Aber sehr wohl die über das "beste" Rollenspiel, "beste" Spiel und andere "beste". Denn an was wird das festgemacht, und haben die Wähler überhaupt die Möglichkeit des Vergleichs ? nur dann können sie überhaupt ernsthaft an der Umfrage teilnehmen (habe selber nur bei der Umfrage zum "besten" RPG mitgemacht).


----------



## Rdrk710 (2. Januar 2015)

Meine Güte - Lasst doch die Abstimmungen hier sein, was sie sind, nämlich Gimmicks, und keine repräsentativen Umfragen. Diesen Anspruch haben sie auch nirgends erhoben. Im übrigen korreliert "Enttäschung", so glaube ich zumindest, nicht immer 100-%ig mit "schlecht sein". Ich meine, man kann durchaus sehr viel Spaß an Assassins Creed Unity haben UND schwer enttäuscht sein, weil das Spiel in dem Zustand kam. Oder Skyrim: 100erte Stunden begeistert in die tolle Welt investieren, aber am Ende enttäuscht sein von der schalen Story oder NPCs, die mit Pfeilen im Auge meinen, sie hätten sich das hier nur eingebildet etc. Geht alles. Sind die Spiele deswegen objektiv schlecht? Ich wage zu behaupten: Nein.


----------



## Taiwez (2. Januar 2015)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Doch - dass in beiden Umfragen ("bestes" Spiel des Jahres, "bestes" CRPG des Jahres) die Teilnehmer an der Umfrage so abgestimmt haben wie sie es haben akzeptiere ich und habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet. Der Umstand dass ich das für unverdient ansehe, liegt an meiner Ansicht über das Spiel und die ändert sich nicht durch solch eine Abstimmung. Etwas anderes deutest du nur in meine Sätze hinein. Natürlich könntest du auch diese Abstimmung hier als Farce auslegen, nur mit welcher Argumentation ? Und ich habe eine Argumentation für die Farce geliefert. Das bedeutet nicht, dass jede Abstimmung eine Farce wäre. Aber sehr wohl die über das "beste" Rollenspiel, "beste" Spiel und andere "beste". Denn an was wird das festgemacht, und haben die Wähler überhaupt die Möglichkeit des Vergleichs ? nur dann können sie überhaupt ernsthaft an der Umfrage teilnehmen (habe selber nur bei der Umfrage zum "besten" RPG mitgemacht).



Jeder Wähler hat die Möglichkeit des Vergleichs, in dem er einfach das Spiel, das er am besten in der jeweiligen Kategorie fand, wählt und damit dieses, seiner Meinung nach, über die anderen stellt. Dementsprechend hat auch jeder "ernsthaft" an der Umfrage teilgenommen und dementsprechend ist diese auch keine "Farce". Sie ist aussagekräftig, da jeder Wählende sein eigenes Lieblingsspiel wählt, dementsprechend kommen dann ja auch die Prozentsätze zustand, ist doch ganz logisch , oder? 

Du kannst es noch so oft betonen, wie du willst, aber deine Meinung allein ist für die Allgemeinheit einfach NULL representativ. Du gehörst einfach zur Minderheit, die Dragon Age Inquisition scheisse/enttäuschend/whatever fand. Ist ok, sahen genug Leute genauso, das das Spiel es auf den 5ten Platz in der Enttäuschung des Jahres geschafft hat.


----------



## phildon (2. Januar 2015)

Also ich finde Platz 1 und 2 berechtigt, ich würde Watch_Dogs sogar auf Platz 1 legen.

Ich bin mehr der Open-World  und RTS Gamer, alle anderen Spiele sind für mich recht uninteressant, außer Sportspiele ala FIFA.

Und ich muß sagen von AC:Unity und Watch_Dogs war ich wirklich sehr enttäuscht, es wurde ein riesiger Hype um beide Games gemacht, bei Watch_Dogs sahen die ganzen Previews wirklich Top aus, und was man dann bekommen hat war wirklich unterstes Niveau, ich glaub das Rockstar Team hatte sich über Ubi totgelacht als sie das endgültige Produkt gesehen haben...

AC:Unity hätte Potential gehabt, doch war es leider wieder nur eine aufpolierte Fortsetzung mit wenig Neuerungen und sehr vielen Problemen...

Was mich wundert, warum Mordors Schatten nicht mit dabei ist, das sollte eigentlich Platz 3 belegen, als Clone of The Year, das war nichts anderes wie nen AC bzw. Batman Clone.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (2. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Jeder Wähler hat die Möglichkeit des Vergleichs, in dem er einfach das Spiel, das er am besten in der jeweiligen Kategorie fand, wählt und damit dieses, seiner Meinung nach, über die anderen stellt. Dementsprechend hat auch jeder "ernsthaft" an der Umfrage teilgenommen und dementsprechend ist diese auch keine "Farce". Sie ist aussagekräftig, da jeder Wählende sein eigenes Lieblingsspiel wählt, dementsprechend kommen dann ja auch die Prozentsätze zustand, ist doch ganz logisch , oder?
> 
> Du kannst es noch so oft betonen, wie du willst, aber deine Meinung allein ist für die Allgemeinheit einfach NULL representativ. Du gehörst einfach zur Minderheit, die Dragon Age Inquisition scheisse/enttäuschend/whatever fand. Ist ok, sahen genug Leute genauso, das das Spiel es auf den 5ten Platz in der Enttäuschung des Jahres geschafft hat.



Nein, es hat eben KEIN Wähler die praktische Möglichkeit des Vergleichs im Rahmen der Umfrage zu einem "besten" Spiel des Jahres. Noch nicht mal die professionellen Tester ! Denn dafür müsste der Komplettüberblick über alle erschienenen Spiele da sein. Nur dann gäbe es sowas wie eine seriöse Wahl. Ansonsten wähle ich einfach das mir "liebste" Spiel. Das ist aber wohl kaum das beste, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn sich später - etwa 2015 oder 2016 - beim Spielen eines 2014 erschienenen Spiels herausstellt, dass dieses vielleicht doch besser war als das, was der Spieler 2014 gewählt hat. Daher ist und bleibt eine Wahl des "besten" Spiels eine Farce.

Dass meine Meinung repräsentativ sein soll, habe ich nirgends geschrieben, und kann weder ausgeschlossen, noch bestätigt werden. Zur Minderheit gehöre ich höchstens bei den PCG - Umfrageteilnehmern im Bereich "Rollenspiel des Jahres", denn nur dort habe ich abgestimmt. Dragon Age Inquisition ist eine Enttäuschung, aber ganz sicher nicht "scheisse"/schlecht/schwach/durchschnittlich, ganz im Gegenteil, es ist immer noch ein überdurchschnittliches, teilweise sogar halbwegs gutes CRPG. 2014 hat es aber bessere gegeben.

Aber diese ganzen Wahlen erzeugen Klicks und damit etwas Geld, das ist dann auch der Hauptzweck einer solchen Wahl.


----------



## Taiwez (2. Januar 2015)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Nein, es hat eben KEIN Wähler die praktische Möglichkeit des Vergleichs im Rahmen der Umfrage zu einem "besten" Spiel des Jahres. Noch nicht mal die professionellen Tester ! Denn dafür müsste der Komplettüberblick über alle erschienenen Spiele da sein. Nur dann gäbe es sowas wie eine seriöse Wahl. Ansonsten wähle ich einfach das mir "liebste" Spiel. Das ist aber wohl kaum das beste, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn sich später - etwa 2015 oder 2016 - beim Spielen eines 2014 erschienenen Spiels herausstellt, dass dieses vielleicht doch besser war als das, was der Spieler 2014 gewählt hat. Daher ist und bleibt eine Wahl des "besten" Spiels eine Farce.
> 
> Dass meine Meinung repräsentativ sein soll, habe ich nirgends geschrieben, und kann weder ausgeschlossen, noch bestätigt werden. Zur Minderheit gehöre ich höchstens bei den PCG - Umfrageteilnehmern im Bereich "Rollenspiel des Jahres", denn nur dort habe ich abgestimmt. Dragon Age Inquisition ist eine Enttäuschung, aber ganz sicher nicht "scheisse"/schlecht/schwach/durchschnittlich, ganz im Gegenteil, es ist immer noch ein überdurchschnittliches, teilweise sogar halbwegs gutes CRPG. 2014 hat es aber bessere gegeben.
> 
> Aber diese ganzen Wahlen erzeugen Klicks und damit etwas Geld, das ist dann auch der Hauptzweck einer solchen Wahl.



Mach dir doch nichts vor; selbst, wenn alle Spiele, die 2014 dieses Jahr erschienen sind, mit in die Liste aufgenommen worden wären, hätte es das Gesamtergebnis maximal geringfügig beeinflusst.  Was du schreibst, macht einfach keinen Sinn. Es ging hier um die Wahl "Spiel des Jahres(etc.)2014" im Jahre 2014. Was hat dann eine Meinung aus 2015, die sich eventuell im Laufe des Spielens geändert hat, für einen Aussagewert?

Ich versteh sowieso nicht, worauf du hinauswillst. Das einzige, was du scheinbar nicht einsehen kannst, ist die Tatsache, das mehr als die Hälfte aller Umfrageteilnehmer im Jahr 2014 Dragon Age Inquisition als Rollenspiel des Jahres gekürt haben. Und eine Enttäuschung ist das Spiel nicht. Für dich vielleicht. Für genug andere nicht.


----------



## BiJay (2. Januar 2015)

phildon schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, warum Mordors Schatten nicht mit dabei ist, das sollte eigentlich Platz 3 belegen, als Clone of The Year, das war nichts anderes wie nen AC bzw. Batman Clone.



Was denn nun? AC oder Batman? Die beiden unterscheiden sich schon in vielen Aspekten und auch gibt es jeweils zu Mordors Schatten etliche Unterschiede. Offensichtlich haben sich die Entwickler von den beiden Sachen abgeschaut, spielen tut es sich dann aber doch anders. Das Nemesis-System ist auch sehr innovativ. Hatte da gar keine hohen Erwartungen an das Spiel, gerade weil es vor dem Release eher nach einen AC Klon klang, und es hat mich positiv überrascht. Gehört für mich zu den besseren Spielen dieses Jahr.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (3. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Mach dir doch nichts vor; selbst, wenn alle Spiele, die 2014 dieses Jahr erschienen sind, mit in die Liste aufgenommen worden wären, hätte es das Gesamtergebnis maximal geringfügig beeinflusst.  Was du schreibst, macht einfach keinen Sinn. Es ging hier um die Wahl "Spiel des Jahres(etc.)2014" im Jahre 2014. Was hat dann eine Meinung aus 2015, die sich eventuell im Laufe des Spielens geändert hat, für einen Aussagewert?
> 
> Ich versteh sowieso nicht, worauf du hinauswillst. Das einzige, was du scheinbar nicht einsehen kannst, ist die Tatsache, das mehr als die Hälfte aller Umfrageteilnehmer im Jahr 2014 Dragon Age Inquisition als Rollenspiel des Jahres gekürt haben. Und eine Enttäuschung ist das Spiel nicht. Für dich vielleicht. Für genug andere nicht.



Ja NATÜRLICH hätte es das Ergebnis kaum beeinflusst ! Eben weil die Mehrheit nur das wählt, was sie kennt (noch nicht mal das, was sie evtl. selber gespielt hat)! Da sie aber nicht alles kennt, und damit keinen vergleich hat und zudem manche Spiele aus 2014, die sich vielleicht im nachhinein als "besser" erweisen, erst später spielt, ist die Wahl eine Farce. Etwas besser sieht es mit der Wahl in den einzelnen Sparten aus, da ist die Auswahl kleiner, und ein Überblick leichter. und genau das gilt für jede Spiel für das Spiel des Jahres. Solche Wahlen sind einfach sinnlos. Und da änderte sich auch nichts daran, wenn nun D: OS die Wahl gewonnen hätte - was es verdient hätte. Aber das war in Anbetracht der Medienpräsenz von DA: I und des etwas komplexeren Gameplays unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Taiwez (3. Januar 2015)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Ja NATÜRLICH hätte es das Ergebnis kaum beeinflusst ! Eben weil die Mehrheit nur das wählt, was sie kennt (noch nicht mal das, was sie evtl. selber gespielt hat)! Da sie aber nicht alles kennt, und damit keinen vergleich hat und zudem manche Spiele aus 2014, die sich vielleicht im nachhinein als "besser" erweisen, erst später spielt, ist die Wahl eine Farce. Etwas besser sieht es mit der Wahl in den einzelnen Sparten aus, da ist die Auswahl kleiner, und ein Überblick leichter. und genau das gilt für jede Spiel für das Spiel des Jahres. Solche Wahlen sind einfach sinnlos. Und da änderte sich auch nichts daran, wenn nun D: OS die Wahl gewonnen hätte - was es verdient hätte. Aber das war in Anbetracht der Medienpräsenz von DA: I und des etwas komplexeren Gameplays unwahrscheinlich.



Du verlangst also von einem Umfrageteilnehmendem, das er alle Spiele, die in der Auswahl auftauchen, kennt und auch gespielt hat? Sorry, aber das ist schlichtweg utopisch und vor allem unlogisch.

Wenn in der Umfrage das Spiel auftaucht, welches für den jeweiligen Umfrageteilnehmer als das Beste erscheint, so wird er dieses auch wählen. Da können die restlichen Spiele noch so gut sein, wie sie wollen, es ist für den Wählenden uninteressant. man kann halt nur eine Wahl treffen und nicht mehrere. Das ganze als Farce zu bezeichnen ist völliger Quatsch. Nur weil die Mehrheit deiner Meinung nach nicht erkennt, welch Enttäuschung Dragon Age doch war, musst du ihre Meinung jetzt nicht als falsch deuten.

Was ärgert dich das Ganze überhaupt? Merhheitsentscheide gibt es überall, dabei bleibt IMMER eine Minderheit zurück. So ist das nun mal, gibt immer nen Verlierer. Mehrheitsentscheide sind eben DOCH representativ. Sie zeigen, wie ein Großteil der Wählenden denkt. Es hat sich ja schließlich auch eine kleinere Menge für Divinity ausgesprochen, willst du mir jetzt sagen, das diese ebenfalls nicht representativ sei?

Übrigens wurde Dragon Age auch bei den Game Awards 2014 zum Game of the Year gekrönt. Und dort gab es sogar ein Referendum! 

Aber ich weiss, wir haben alle keine Ahnung von Spielen und sollten gefälligst alle herausgekommen Spiele des Jahres 2014 spielen, um uns eine WIRKLICHE Meinung bilden zu können, dann hätten wir auch alle erkannt, das Divinity das wesentlich bessere Spiel ist und Dragon Age die größte Enttäuschung überhaupt ist, das ja so gar nicht an Origins herankommt, ist klar.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde Dragon Age auch bei den Game Awards 2014 zum Game of the Year gekrönt. Und dort gab es sogar ein Referendum!



Die Game Awards werden mit Ausnahmen (Most Anticipated Game) inzwischen ausschließlich durch eine Jury von 28 internationalen Journalisten vergeben.
Für Deutschland war Jo Hesse vertreten.


----------



## Taiwez (3. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Game Awards werden mit Ausnahmen (Most Anticipated Game) inzwischen ausschließlich durch eine Jury von 28 internationalen Journalisten vergeben.
> Für Deutschland war Jo Hesse vertreten.



Danke für die Info, habe mir das ehrlich gesagt, das muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, vorher nie wirklich angesehen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (4. Januar 2015)

Taiwez scheint nur die Worte verdrehen zu können, aber einer Argumentation nicht zugänglich zu sein. Diese Umfrage ist weder repräsentativ (vielleicht informiert sich Taiwez davor etwas besser darüber was repräsentativ ist), noch ist sie sonst sinnvoll. Denn nur dann, wenn sich jeder Wähler über alle zur Wahl stehende Spiele ein Bild machen könnte, könnte er auch die fundierte Wahl treffen.

Eines hat er zwar geschrieben, aber anscheinend selber nicht den Sinn der Worte erkannt: 
"Wenn in der Umfrage das Spiel auftaucht, welches für den jeweiligen Umfrageteilnehmer als das Beste erscheint, so wird er dieses auch wählen. Da können die restlichen Spiele noch so gut sein, wie sie wollen, es ist für den Wählenden uninteressant. "

Genau das verursacht die Farce. 

Wohlgemerkt, der Wähler entscheidet nach Taiwez also nach Gutdünken. Nur was oberflächlich als das Beste erscheint, wird gewählt. Interessant, denn Taiwez setzt so selber den Wähler herunter. ich dagegen schreibe, der Wähler kann sich gar nicht fundiert entscheiden, mache den Wählern also keinen Vorwurf. Aber egal, Taiwez Post spricht nun für sich. Da kann ich ja endlich dieses Kapitel schließen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2015)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> was es verdient hätte.



interessant, dass du dir anmaßt, objektiv entscheiden zu können, welcher titel den sieg 'verdient' hätte, während du auf der anderen seite die gesamte wahl als schwachsinnig hinstellst.


----------



## Taiwez (4. Januar 2015)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Taiwez scheint nur die Worte verdrehen zu können, aber einer Argumentation nicht zugänglich zu sein. Diese Umfrage ist weder repräsentativ (vielleicht informiert sich Taiwez davor etwas besser darüber was repräsentativ ist), noch ist sie sonst sinnvoll. Denn nur dann, wenn sich jeder Wähler über alle zur Wahl stehende Spiele ein Bild machen könnte, könnte er auch die fundierte Wahl treffen.
> 
> Eines hat er zwar geschrieben, aber anscheinend selber nicht den Sinn der Worte erkannt:
> "Wenn in der Umfrage das Spiel auftaucht, welches für den jeweiligen Umfrageteilnehmer als das Beste erscheint, so wird er dieses auch wählen. Da können die restlichen Spiele noch so gut sein, wie sie wollen, es ist für den Wählenden uninteressant. "
> ...



Der Einzige, der hier irgendwem die Worte im Mund verdreht, bist du. Oder du verstehst scheinbar nicht, worauf ich mit meinem Post hinauswill, vielleicht ignorierst du das aber auch einfach nur, was mir wahrscheinlicher erscheint.

Wenn du wirklich erwartest, das jeder Wähler jedes Spiel gespielt haben muss, um objektiv entscheiden zu können, welches Spiel für einen selbst, und nichts anderes sagt diese Umfrage aus, das Beste ist, dann tut es mir leid, so etwas wird es nie geben.

Es ist übrigens frech zu behaupten, ich würde "die Wähler heruntersetzen", wenn du es eigentlich bist, der genau das tut, weil du Ihnen die eigene Meinung nicht eingestehst, nur weil sie Spiele NICHT gespielt haben. Dann dürfte so ziemlich niemand mehr an irgendeiner Wahl für irgendetwas teilnehmen.

Deine Posts hier sind peinlich. Und zwar wirklich alle. Nur weil es dir nicht in den Kram passt, das es andere Meinungen gibt als deine, führst du dich hier auf wie ein Kleinkind und nörgelst ununterbrochen darüber, wie enttäuschend Dragon Age Inquisition war. Das ist ja wirklich viel objektiver als alles, was ich bis jetzt zu dem Thema geschrieben habe, natürlich..

Aber schließ das Thema mal lieber für dich ab. Machst dich sowieso nur lächerlich damit. Cheers.


----------

